
Modeling Agents with Probabilistic Programs - gsastry
http://agentmodels.org/
======
qubex
This is very interesting, it reminds me of Gaylord & D'Andria's _Simulating
Society: A Mathematica Toolkit for Modelling Socioeconomic Behaviour_. I've
been using agent modelling techniques for the past.. gosh... fifteen years.

